# Drove a 'Vette, prefer the Spec



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

Before you go, "no way a Spec V is better than a 'Vette," hear me out. I will be going to Germany for the next four years this July and I wanted to upgrade from my Spec V to something a bit more grown up. My list contains the '99 Corvette, '04 GTO, '04 350Z, and '04 G35. My original plan was to simply take my Spec V over to Germany and then pick up a used M3 or S4, but today I was entertaining the idea of getting one of the cars on my list and then shipping it to Germany at my expense (my Spec V goes at government expense.) I wanted to test drive the new GTO, but all the ones I found were automatic (why, dear God why?) and the sales manager said that just about every dealer around was buying only the automatics. 

So I then moved on to the 'Vette. I was able to test drive a '99 Corvette with only 15,000 miles on it, armed with a 6-speed, and dressed in "pull me over" red. When I lit up the throttle I was actually giddy from all the acceleration! Let's just say that there's copious amounts of power on tap. But I didn't like anything else about the 'Vette. It felt tight, but had a disconnected quality about everything. And I hated the shifter's position (too high.) After I got back into my Spec V, my car just felt lighter and more nimble. It doesn't have anywhere near the power, but everything else felt responsive and connected to the ground. While I was sure that I wouldn't want to drive my car after I test-drove the 'Vette, I actually acquired some newfound respect for it. I can't believe it, but my Spec V has made buying my next car very difficult. The 350Z, however, was exactly what I was looking for when I took it out, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that's gonna be true for most people (your story), because the Spec is a more "livable" car than the Vette. The Vette is just a performance car with some street qualities....not a street car with some performance qualities...which the Spec V is.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay buy the Vette and give it to me. You can have my Spec. I would be perfectly happy with a Vette as my daily driver.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

YELLOWV said:


> Okay buy the Vette and give it to me. You can have my Spec. I would be perfectly happy with a Vette as my daily driver.



And this happy camper represents the other 25% of real consumers out there who think with the other side of the brain. :cheers: I think we need more people like you at Nissan.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Hell my last car was a WS.6 Trans Am w/ Headers, no cats, and no muffler. Only a small resonator. I took out the back seat. So after that a Vette would be like a Benz to me


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i want a z06


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

My TA could pull Z06's from a roll.  I want it back but I want a Z06 more and the new 05 Vette even more. Love the new headlights and now the base Vette is 400hp w/ more displacement.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

andre said:


> I think that's gonna be true for most people (your story), because the Spec is a more "livable" car than the Vette. The Vette is just a performance car with some street qualities....not a street car with some performance qualities...which the Spec V is.



I really wouldn't say it's more livable. I daily drive my '00 Corvette with the Z51 suspension (the stiffest suspension offered) and I drive the Sentra quite often as well. A quick livability comparison:

-Passing is clearly easier in the Corvette
-The SE-R absorbs bumps better, but only slightly, and the frame shudders.
-Wind noise is quieter in the 'Vette
-Tire noise is quieter in the SE-R
-Exhaust noise (before I put in aftermarket on the 'Vette) was the same as perceived from the interior with windows closed.
-Idle on the SE-R is so smooth that I often try to start the already-running engine. The Corvette's idle is noticable, but mainly due to noise rather than feel.
-Sound system in the 'Vette blows the SE-R's completely away.
-Acceleration from the line is excellent for both cars, unless the pavement is slick, in which case the Corvette is slightly better (RWD vs. FWD.)
-SE-R's heater core heats up faster, great in winter.

All in all, they're both excellent daily drivers and I'm never ashamed to be seen in or to drive either one.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool...sounds like you have the best of both worlds there.  kinda


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Well hes got the best of one world.....and a Sentra


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Lol


----------

